
OpenAI Five Finals - explodingcamera
https://www.twitch.tv/openai/#
======
czr
Further reading:

* Blog post: [https://openai.com/blog/openai-five-finals/](https://openai.com/blog/openai-five-finals/)

* Live tweets: gdb at [https://twitter.com/gdb/status/1117106896610058240](https://twitter.com/gdb/status/1117106896610058240), psyho at [https://twitter.com/FakePsyho](https://twitter.com/FakePsyho), mtrc at [https://twitter.com/mtrc](https://twitter.com/mtrc), nickstatt at [https://twitter.com/nickstatt](https://twitter.com/nickstatt)

